# What do you use as a nubbing tool when in a pinch?



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

what sort or make shift nubbing tool have you used when your out or don't have a normal nub tool on hand? I ask cause I don't really have a proper nub tool and tend to use what I have available. I've used everything from my corn holder, a wooden or metal skewer, a small precision screwdriver, etc.. and today while sitting at work an oversized safety pin that we use to attach tags to our carpet rolls


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

a screw...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Always have a knife with me.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Always have a knife with me.


^ same


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

There's a recent thread with good ideas and pics in the "Cigar Accessory Questions" forum (can't post links yet).


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I tend to use toothpicks or if I'm really roughin it my pocket knife.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Toothpick


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

My everyday cutter is a Xikar Xi MTX Multi-Tool, it has a 2 inch draw tool on it .It's not a very good draw tool ,but a great nubbing tool


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have one of Booms Draw Tools and it works Perfect as my nubber!!!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Carlitos Stogie nubber... go to video at stogienubber.com


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Before I had my "Jenady Nubber from Heaven tool" I had used a:

toothpick (2 at a time prevents spinning)
My knife
A lighter with a flip cap to grab the Nub
A screw
a nail
hemostats
a paper clip
needlenose pliers
and a bottlecap I had folded in half

I must admit that I still sometimes get caught without my tool and revert, but it is rare.

.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Paperclip, and that is all I use. Haven't gotten around to getting something more official. It is thin so it doesn't cause a lot of damage, and I bend the rest of it to make a triangular stand/handle out of it. Works awesome.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

corn cob holder...which my wife finds hilarious. I do what I can to keep her entertained.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I use a little electronics clip from Radio Shack.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

knipex wire pullers:


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

I can always come up with a wooden match, so I will twist one into the cigar close to the 
end and just use that. Be sure to put the non-burn end in the cigar.


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Paperclip, and that is all I use. Haven't gotten around to getting something more official. It is thin so it doesn't cause a lot of damage, and I bend the rest of it to make a triangular stand/handle out of it. Works awesome.


i use a paper clip as well, although never made the stand&#8230; great Idea!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Screw, nail, paper clip, toothpick, Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Screw, nail, paper clip, toothpick, *Buzz Lightyear*.


Oh i have to see a picture of this. Love it! :nod:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

corn cob holder works great!


----------



## TheGeneral (Sep 16, 2011)

I go in between a heavy duty sewing awl and a toothpick and an old pipe until i can make something more like me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Always have a pipe around!


----------

